# Main > General Discussion >  Forum ettiquette question

## Meshon

So I noticed early on that lots of people around here are really supportive and don't hesitate to say thank you for votes, rep, and general awesomeness. For awhile I was posting visitor messages to say thank you, but then I realized that every visitor message posted appears on the What's New? page. If I send out a few thank yous at once it fills up that page with something that's really only of interest to two people, so I decided to use private messages instead.

However, I tried to send a message to a generous cartographer to say thanks but... mailbox was full! Then I started wondering if maybe it's annoying to get private messages since there's a limit to how many can be stored.

Am I overthinking this? What do others think about how to say thank you?

Uh... thank you for any ideas! Maybe I should just mail letters...

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## madcowchef

Its a cruel and vicious forum where people are worried about how to send thanks and support.  I'd be interested in hearing responses as well, I use very few forums and would like to be as civil as my upbringing by wolves allows.

----------


## RazielKilsenhoek

Being fairly new here, I can only give my own opinion on this. While saying thanks to a lot of people might fill up the what's new section, the oldest thing currently in there is 5 hours and 45 minutes old. Thank you messages, even if there's a lot of them, will get drowned out of there without causing annoyance, I'd say. Plus, saying thanks is part of the forum, so it's valid activity in my book. On top of that, saying thanks is part of the general friendliness and supportiveness that keeps me around a lot. Nobody here's rude, and I've had nothing but friendly and constructive feedback on my work so far.

In short, don't overthink it! Say what you want, there's plenty of stuff happening to refresh the 'what's new' section in a negligible amount of time!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Diamond

I think you can never be too polite.   :Smile: 

However, I personally don't feel it's necessary to have a four or five-response thank you session if I 'like' a post or give someone rep.  I do it because I feel the post deserved it, and hopefully you'll see something of mine that you feel deserves the same, end of story, that's all.  Everyone here is pretty darn nice, in my book, so if I give someone rep and they don't thank me for it, it doesn't bother me a bit.  I just assume they'd rather make a new map than trade thank-you PMs for a week.  Just as I assume people don't get offended if I don't respond to a thank you PM, etc.   :Very Happy: 

Also this:



> In short, don't overthink it! Say what you want, there's plenty of stuff happening to refresh the 'what's new' section in a negligible amount of time!

----------


## xpian

I have also noticed that some people have full mailboxes. Frustrating! Clean that stuff out! And THANKS for all the mapping awesomeness. You know who you are.

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm just like Diamond about this : I give rep every time I think a map truly deserved it (and when I can, of course...) and I don't expect to be thanked for that. Consequently, I tend to not thank people who rep me... and so I hope I offended no one, the "thank you" was implicit!

----------


## Diamond

Yeah... I'm one of the guilty full mailbox people.  Just cleaned it out over the weekend.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Jaxilon

@Diamond you are just too good for your mailbox  :Smile:   Then again it explains why you have many maps completed as well. Note to self, "Spend less time chatting and more time drawing", maybe you will have more maps to show.

----------


## Meshon

Well, thank you for your thoughts everyone, I appreciate the responses, and I think I agree that I may have made a big issue out of a very small detail.

Now I will also thank everyone personally in private messages and visitor messages. Also I think I will start a forum thread called, "People I want to thank" and I encourage every member of the guild to do the same!

Oh wait, no... no. That's a terrible idea.

Meshon

----------


## Chick

> ...Also I think I will start a forum thread called, "People I want to thank" and I encourage every member of the guild to do the same!
> 
> Oh wait, no... no. That's a terrible idea.
> 
> Meshon


I don't think that's a bad idea at all!  It would be great to have one place to see nice comments about how one person has helped, complimented, or otherwise made someone else happy.   Sometimes if a topic isn't of particular interest, I may not read it, and thus may not see some of the nice interplay that can happen in a place like this.

----------

